# How did a JU88 Crew Bail Out?



## Truebrit (Apr 9, 2010)

As I understand it, there are two escape hatches on a JU88 A-5; the gunner’s gondola can be jettisoned or the rear of the cockpit canopy can also be jettisoned. I have seen a number of photos of the cockpit being missing on JU88s which have belly landed, but am interested in how the crew would abandon the aircraft in the air? I would assume that if the a/c was the correct way up, they would use the gondola; as if they used the cockpit hatch they exited over the wings and towards the tail assembly, which they ran the risk of impacting? Does anyone know any old JU88 air crew they could ask, or have any documented evidence to suggest any specific drill to abandon the JU88 please - it is relevant to the research of a JU88 I am researching, shot down in 1940 over UK. Many thanks. Truebrit.


----------



## clinton78 (Apr 9, 2010)

Throwing yourself out of the jettisoned B-Stand section would be much the same as a fighter pilot jumping out of his plane with regards to the chance of hitting or snagging on the tail section of the aircraft which was not uncommon, just very unlucky.

No doubt Guttorm could answer this one for sure?

P.S. What Ju88 are you researching?

Clint


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2010)

From what I've learned so far, the standard drill was to jettison the opening section of the bola (gondola) and exit via there. The rear section of the canopy, which was jettisoned by pulling down on a bar across the upper forward frame, was primarily for use if ditching, or belly landing. As mentioned, Guttorm (JU88A1) might be able to provide more details.


----------



## stona (Apr 9, 2010)

Airframes is correct. I wonder how often the relevant part of the gondola was dropped with the safety still attached! The Ju88 pilot notes advise against exiting from the canopy because,as someone has said,you stood a good cance of hitting some part of the tail assembly.
I noticed that under jettisoning the canopy the first step is "remove armour plate". Wouldn't fancy that upside down in an emergency!
Steve


----------

